# Any Fitbit users want to be friends?



## todmommy4568

I am interested in doing some of the challenges with Fitbit but don't have any friends to challenge haha. 

If anyone is looking for a new Fitbit friend you found your girl! :haha:


----------



## Mrs P5515

Hi Todmommy,

I am desperate to get a fitbit!!! I have so many friends who have found them to be awesome and really effective. I have a birthday in a few weeks and have been not so subtle with my DH about what I'd like. Will keep you posted as some challenges sounds great :happydance:


----------



## pokatobug

Hi! :wave:
I am a fitbit user and I always welcome new friends!
I'm not sure where to find my number to give you to add though...


----------



## todmommy4568

Mrs P- exciting! I love my Fitbit! Hopefully he gets the hint haha

Pokato- yay! I'm not sure where to find that stuff either, I was hoping someone else would know :haha: I will have to look in to it later when I am done with work


----------



## Mrs P5515

Officially a fitbit user!!! :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay!!! Happy your hubby took the hints well :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

I believe you just need the email address to find people with it so I will find out which email address I used for it and PM you then you can search me


----------



## loved2830

Good Afternoon Ladies!! I saw this post a few weeks ago after I had my miscarriage and thought about commenting but did not have the nerve to do so. 

I have a fitbit surge and I have been using it for about two weeks or so now. With this week being the first time I started using it to work out. 

Before I started TTC I was working 5-6x a week and running about 20mi a week. So I welcome getting back to working out and having some fitbit friends. 

If you log into your fitbit dashboard you can add friends via facebook or email. You can private message me for my email and we can begin this FITBIT journey lol:haha::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry for your loss loved. :hugs: 

I sent you an invite, excited to have a new Fitbit friend :dance:


----------



## PresqueVu

I'm a fitbit person - a charge HR! 

I work as a web developer part-time so I do try and balance how sedate that is elsewhere, out of catchment school, non-driver and now new dog should help but can always do with the motivation so feel free to PM me your details any of you :)


----------



## mummylove

I love my fitbit. Does do my head in sometimes as it doesnt always count all the steps you do

Here is my profile if you want to add me 

//www.fitbit.com/user/3FK2T9


----------



## todmommy4568

I tried to send a friend request to you mummylove, not sure if it worked or not? :shrug: I hit the add friend button but it didn't change the button at all if that makes sense haha. I am currently trying to find my charger, my fitbit died earlier today and it has been driving me crazy but DS has some seriously good hiding spots :dohh:


----------



## mummylove

No didnt get it

try again 

https://www.fitbit.com/user/3FK2T9


----------



## todmommy4568

FINALLY found my charger! Time to get back on track, anyone interested in a challenge?


----------



## minties

I am!

//www.fitbit.com/user/39Q9PC


----------



## todmommy4568

Sent a friend request minties! I have been slacking but will try to keep up in a challenge lol I have started challenges the last two days and then lost miserably because when I get home from work I plant my bum on the couch haha


----------



## minties

It must be hard if you work, I think I'd be lucky to get 2,000 steps if I did, I'm very lazy by nature . Friend request accepted, thanks! :-D


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'd love a challenge! (Need motivation to keep the unnecessary baby weight away :haha:)

https://www.fitbit.com/user/2DCFFV


----------



## faithforbaby

Would love to join you!! I have a chargeHR. It's been one week since my miscarriage at 7.5 weeks and I NEED to get my mind off of it and pick myself back up! 

[email protected] is my email address I use!


----------



## todmommy4568

faithforbaby said:


> Would love to join you!! I have a chargeHR. It's been one week since my miscarriage at 7.5 weeks and I NEED to get my mind off of it and pick myself back up!
> 
> [email protected] is my email address I use!

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I need to charge my fitbit, actually fell into the unranked category :blush: Planning on being back on track by Monday, will definitely send a request!


----------



## nnaime

Adding you ladies


----------



## nnaime

https://www.fitbit.com/user/3SSGVH that's me


----------

